# Free Golden Puppies on MA Craigslist



## redhare

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pet/1628107857.html

So sad. They are adorable. I did e-mail him with website links to Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue and Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. I'd take one if I could!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

The posting has been flagged for removal. I hope the owner contacts rescue rather than standing in front of a grocery store giving the puppies away.


----------

